# Roadbed in Wide Section



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

What do you guys do for roadbed in a section where there's several tracks next to each other and turnouts (as in, 8-12 turnouts and four lines parallel to each other)?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is up to you. I have a yard with five tracks and I have a ditch between each. the local NS yard dose not.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks. I was just wondering if there were any sort of typical approaches. I halfway expected to be able to find cork roadbed in wider sheets/sections (like 12 inches wide or something), to be cut to fit. Looks like it's a kind of DYI thing.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Go to a craft store and look at the cork sheets they sell


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hadn't thought of that (duh). Thanks. I pass close to A.I. Friedman regularly, will have a look.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Check your local proto yard. The yard tracks often are poorly
maintained, do not have the neat, elevated ballasting of
the main lines. The yard area is usually flat, trashy, cinders
and other less 'attractive' stuff for ballast. Weeds growing 
here and there.

The Walmart crafts section has 1/4" BLACK paper covered
foam panels that works nicely for yard track underlayment. And it's
cheap! It makes a great contrast to your well ballasted mains.

Don


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, Don! Another great option I never would have thought of.


----------

